
Apple removes ‘Quartz’ news app from App Store at request of the government - electic
https://9to5mac.com/2019/10/09/apple-china-quartz-app-store/
======
not_a_cop75
Do you really think the device manufacturer that bows to China so quickly is
going to have anything to do with protecting your privacy? Get real.

Apple is trying to be all things to all people, and when that happens, the
people with the least money always lose.

